# Insurance?



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

Just wondering what anyone is paying for $500,000. covage. I know every thing goes up which my policy has every year a little but it went up $185 alone this year with no claims ever!!! Thanks


----------



## Watkins (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know about that coverage but for a million I pay about 940.00 a year.
That covers, Landscaping, Excavating and Snowplowing for me and 4 other guys.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Wow, I pay about $700 for 2 mil and it gives me 50k of theft coverage for the same categories.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks, I think i'm going to another agent.... mine went up to $1200.00 this year for 500,000.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

And thats for snowplowing only with one truck....


----------



## AC2717 (Jun 20, 2009)

are you talking your GL policy or your auto policy?


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Try www.farmfamily.com

They have treated me well through the past few years.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

AC2717;848076 said:


> are you talking your GL policy or your auto policy?


my GL policy


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

rsvees;848089 said:


> Try www.farmfamily.com
> 
> They have treated me well through the past few years.


Thank you. i looked up an agent and will call them tomarrow...


----------



## AC2717 (Jun 20, 2009)

did you have an audit done?


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

no never had one?


----------



## AC2717 (Jun 20, 2009)

check to see if the exposure they are rating against for the GL (meaning the sales amount or payroll amount) has not increased, companies every year or every couple of years they will automatically increase the exposure by say 3% just to cover an increase that might not have been reported, also it can be called an inflation guard


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

Nothing like that mentioned on form........


----------



## chitown sparky (Sep 24, 2009)

try a company called perkins general 1 mil. in my area it cost me around 600 a year and it covers the plow up to 6grand


----------



## chitown sparky (Sep 24, 2009)

it is pekin ins.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

thanks, i will do that


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

cant find anagent here in conn.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Full coverage w/ $500,000 liability from Geico on my 2001 2500hd to cover daily driving (15k miles/year) and snow plowing they quoted $2,994.

I am going to continue shopping.......


----------



## overtime (Nov 5, 2009)

i pay 1080 for 2 mill. thats for auto and GL. I dont think that is to bad


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

i just got a quote today for just GL at 500,000 per acurance 1Mill aggregate for $750.
Farm family was cheapper at $655 but would not cover me unless i had my home insur through them.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

vmj;856657 said:


> i just got a quote today for just GL at 500,000 per acurance 1Mill aggregate for $750.
> Farm family was cheapper at $655 but would not cover me unless i had my home insur through them.


That's wierd, you are getting a commercial GL policy right? Your home shouldn't matter.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

They won't cover me on a single policy. this would be the only poicy that i would have with them. She said they would cover me if i had renters or house insurance already through them.


----------



## AC2717 (Jun 20, 2009)

a lot of carriers will not do small policies like these, unless they have support, because they make very little on this small policies that they want your other ones that are less risky, it is very typical especially in this economy


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

What about auto? They have good rates for that. See I have a corp, so maybe that's the deal with me.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

No she said had to be home... Because i was going to go with them with my bus insur and bus auto insur since i want to get a new agent anyways..


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

are you a sole prop or LLC or corp?


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

$800 ish per truck for $2Million Aggregate / $1Million Each Occurrence for plowing insurance...comes with commercial auto insurance $250,000 each person, $500,000 each accident.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

rsvees;857794 said:


> are you a sole prop or LLC or corp?


I'm an LLC


----------



## farmfamily (Jan 19, 2009)

Did you ask the agent why you must have your homeowners with farm family? I'm a farm family agent in PA and I don't need your HO policy to write your commercial insurance. By the way, farm family has the best claims department out there and I know you think I'm bias but my ex girlfriend wrecked my new 08 nissan titan last year and I found out real quick how good they were. We use independent adjusters and you can go to any shop to have repairs done unlike some that have "preferred vendors". In PA I have never been higher on a quote in 3 and a half years for snowplowers!


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

Do u want to do mine!!! lol She said they don't want to take a risk on a single policy for GL, so they would want a home or renters policy to....


----------

